# "off the shelf" festival in sheffield oct 2005



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2005)

any sheffield peeps out there?

i'm going to the off the shelf festival on oct 23rd, just staying the sunday night, anyone else going to the festival

I'm not asking for a room or owt  

http://www.offtheshelf.org.uk/


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2005)

*bump* as i'm visiting that fine city in 2 weeks


----------



## blackadder (Oct 10, 2005)

I dig there during the week and it's not fine, well not for driving anyway. The place is like a building site and it takes me 1/2 hour just to get out of the city centre. Anyways, room at mine if you want it.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> I dig there during the week and it's not fine, well not for driving anyway. The place is like a building site and it takes me 1/2 hour just to get out of the city centre. Anyways, room at mine if you want it.



cheers, we're staying at a hotel (hotel bristol) getting a train there, so driving isn't a prob...


----------



## blackadder (Oct 10, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> cheers, we're staying at a hotel (hotel bristol) ...




Ah, I thought you was hinting for a room with the small text and smillie.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Ah, I thought you was hinting for a room with the small text and smillie.



nah, mrs21 doesn't crash, if i'd been going up on my own, i might have been cheeky enough to blag a room off someone


----------



## Error Gorilla (Oct 13, 2005)

I've got tickets for Stephen Fry's talk at the Crucible in a couple of weeks. Should be good.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2005)

i was hoping that someone would ask me why i was heading to sheffield  

i'm doing a turn on the 23rd at the scriberazone night, reading a few of me poems


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2005)

I may go to jasper Fforde tomorrow night, & indeed, if I'm doing nowt on sunday, I might even pop along to FOB....

nice hotel the Bristol


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> I may go to jasper Fforde tomorrow night, & indeed, if I'm doing nowt on sunday, I might even pop along to FOB....
> 
> nice hotel the Bristol



cool, what's the venue like?


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2005)

its a former Coffee Revolution cafe, which should give you a bit of a clue as to sixe etc.  I havent been donwstairs since they took it over, its not a bad sized space tho, I wouldnt be too sure about how good eyelines or acoustics would be, but its not a dump, so,,,,should be okay!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 17, 2005)

FOB has a downstairs? You learn a new thing every day 

ps - would be there if I weren't in Paris, hope it goes well . . .


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2005)

coffee revolution did - the mens bogs were there. They even had art exhibitions occasionally (I only ever saw them by accident).  So I presume FOB still has it.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2005)

FOB does have a downstairs (one visit and suddenly i'm an expert  ) but the bogs and an office are all that are down there

enjoyed my 24 hours in sheffield, about 40 or so at the poetry thing, thought i did alright, i was talking to a geezer afterwards who i though (later) might be you belboid, but i didn't ask at the time (post performance high  )

had a bit of a wander around sheffield, some ugly 60s blocks mixed with some cool industrial architecture, liked the peace square, and the millennium galleries


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2005)

glad it went well.  sounds like you've seen the best of sheff's architecture 

sadly, i was talked into going to see a rubbish film instead.

i think even the young goth we took along would have preferred a poetry reading!


----------

